# ¡Escándalo en la sexta!. Extrabajador raja del canal y su modus operandi



## Chapapote1 (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Chapapote1 (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Dic 2021)

Inocente


----------



## Chapapote1 (28 Dic 2021)

Pues he visto por la red que esto fue publicado incluso a finales de noviembre.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Dic 2021)

Le sigo en Twitter , es un descojono esa cuenta :la sexta es un cortijo de progres totalitarios donde se hace todo lo contrario de lo que se predica, Ferrerras y Ana Pastor genera pánico entre los periodistas , muchos contratos de falsos autónomos y becarios, machismo puro :sólo sobresales si eres una pibón, prohibido criticar al psoe y sus satélites, tertulia guionizadas, si alguien se sale de la "linea editoria" se va a la calle inmediatamente ............

Esa cuenta no tiene nada que ver con el dia de los inocentes es una cuenta de un extrabajador que lleva tiempo filtrando detalles internos por twitter.



https://twitter.com/oscardiazdliano


----------



## Lian (28 Dic 2021)

Hoy no es el día para leer noticias.


----------



## coleccionador (28 Dic 2021)

cosas de la secta


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Dic 2021)

Me parece bien que no salgan gordas porque no todo el mundo tiene una tele pantalla panorámica


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Dic 2021)

NO SE PODÍA DE SABER… JOJOJO


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (28 Dic 2021)

Gracias, @Chapapote1 porque no lo conocía pero tampoco se me han movido las pestañas de sorpresa. Como dice @César Borgia ahí arriba esta gente dice permanentemente lo contrario de lo que hace. Debe de ser una enfermedad, porque vas uno por uno y todos igual.


----------



## Chapapote1 (28 Dic 2021)

Luego decían del Jose Luis Moreno, cuando en altas esferas todos van del mismo palo.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Dic 2021)

La sexta deberia ser bombardeada con torpedos fotónicos desde la órbita por una nave de clase galaxia de la federación unida de planetas.


----------



## Azote87 (29 Dic 2021)

En la sexta se han comido muchos plátanos


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (29 Dic 2021)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> La sexta deberia ser bombardeada con torpedos fotónicos desde la órbita por una nave de clase galaxia de la federación unida de planetas.



Amos de la Noche y dejarlos hacer. Vald Tepes queda como tonto a su lado


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2021)

Mientras más leo de ferreras más lo odio , el día que me lo cruce .....


----------



## cienaga (29 Dic 2021)

Mientras no haya pruebas gráficas, solo es un relato de ficción, por muy real que sea, pero en ese canal no hay huevos


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (29 Dic 2021)

Siempre me ha parecido irónico que una cadena autopraclamada feminista y de izquierdas solo tiene presentadoras pivones. En su terminología, una objetificación de la mujer en toda regla. 

Pero bueno, como Apple con su rollo hippy, Pablemos el Casta babosa y machista y muchos otros hipócritas de mierda.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (29 Dic 2021)

Si Ferreras hubiese nacido en 1920 habría sido Ministro de Propaganda de Franco.

Este tipo de progres es gente totalmente amoral, que van donde hay poder y dinero.

Si mañana nos invaden los alienígenas, no cabe duda que este tio será el primero en apuntarse.


----------



## SPQR (29 Dic 2021)

¿Porqueras y su churri maltratando a los currelas y explotándolos? No se podía de saber. 

¿Aún no conoceis a la gentuza esta, betillas?

Veo a Porqueras tó sudoroso diciéndole a unabecaria con mas tetas que neuronas, que va a su despacho a refrescarse...


----------



## Mateo77 (29 Dic 2021)

Si fuera verdad lo que cuenta esa persona, y asumiendo que sea extensible a los demás medios, se entendería mejor el papel que estos cumplen en la pandemia.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Dic 2021)

Echad un ojo a las reseñas de google de la empresa de la mujera de Ferreras la NewTrola esa.

un 2,2 de media

Lo más cachondo es leer los comentarios de sus chupapollas como uno que dice:

"Cuantos más comentarios de odio contra vosotros leo más me doy cuenta de que estais por el buen camino"
      

U otra pedorra que dice:

"Gracias por informar con argumentos y objetividad".


----------



## Alcazar (29 Dic 2021)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido irónico que una cadena autopraclamada feminista y de izquierdas solo tiene presentadoras pivones. En su terminología, una objetificación de la mujer en toda regla.
> 
> Pero bueno, como Apple con su rollo hippy, Pablemos el Casta babosa y machista y muchos otros hipócritas de mierda.



Tampoco veo yo mucho Pivón, la Mendizabal siempre tiene cara de estar viendo y oliendo heces tipo melena, y la Cristina Pardo es una Charo desde una década antes de lo que debería ser normal.


----------



## trukutruku (29 Dic 2021)

No tenía ni zorra de esto aunque lo imaginaba. Gracias!


----------



## Covaleda (29 Dic 2021)

Solo diré tres cosas:

1.- BRVTAL.

2.- ROJOS Y SUS ROJADAS.

3.- NO SE PODÍA DE SABER.


----------



## Glokta (29 Dic 2021)

Medios de comunicación dando lecciones de precariedad laboral y son los que más precarios tienen en las redacciones. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol


----------



## PLS--palasaca (29 Dic 2021)

Joe, casi en el año 2022 y mucha gente sigue sin enterarse de la razón de Ser de la Secta.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Dic 2021)

Se supone que nos tiene que dar pena ese chupapollas ?¿


----------



## Johnsons (29 Dic 2021)

Curioso como en su perfil de twitter alli donde pone una calificación a la sexta mediante emoticono expresa su fervorosidad por la cnn

insert here video of cnn director talking about manipulating viewers about trump, virus and climate change



en fin


----------



## DarkNight (29 Dic 2021)

Todos sabemos que tias como Marina Valdes ascienden en la Sexta con mamadas extraordinarias sin condón debajo de la mesa, de esas que te miran a los ojos y usan mucho la lengua, mientras se venden como feministas en Twitter y sus jefes hablan de machismo. El socialismo es una mentira

Las pajillas con los pies en la Sexta están a la orden del día


----------



## Palimpsesto. (29 Dic 2021)

No distinto de cualquier empresa del ibex
Amiguismos, bullying, empoderamiento masculino o femenino, y sobre todo incompetencia y poca profesionalidad.
Las empresas españolas están llenas de Ferreras


----------



## LeeMarvin (29 Dic 2021)

Gracias 
Lo vi ayer en twiter, pero no vi nada por aquí.
Los artículos son desde noviembre y habla del período de antes de que fuera comprada por A3


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Dic 2021)

Siempre siempre siempre, hacen lo contrario de lo que dicen. Poco hay que observarles.


----------



## uberales (29 Dic 2021)

Que huele a nuevo rico se sabe de siempre...


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (29 Dic 2021)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> La sexta deberia ser bombardeada con torpedos fotónicos desde la órbita por una nave de clase galaxia de la federación unida de planetas.



El mal esta dentro, el mal se llama Charo.


----------



## uberales (29 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Solo diré tres cosas:
> 
> 1.- BRVTAL.
> 
> ...



Acabas de cerrar el hilo


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Dic 2021)

lo que sí es cierto es que en la sexta y antena 3 son hipócritas totales. No verás gordas ni feas.

Esa es la revolución pendiente, la de las gordas y feas contra la dictadura de las guapas. La guerra civil entre ellas debe ser total y sangrienta.
Mientras las guapas ganen, no hay igualdad posible. ¿verdad irene? eso lo sabes bien, porque no todo es saber chuparla.


----------



## Marjalero (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## ciberobrero (29 Dic 2021)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> La sexta deberia ser bombardeada con torpedos fotónicos desde la órbita por una nave de clase galaxia de la federación unida de planetas.




Y los hogares donde se sintoniza

No hay traficante sin yonki


----------



## arandel (29 Dic 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Tampoco veo yo mucho Pivón, la Mendizabal siempre tiene cara de estar viendo y oliendo heces tipo melena, y la Cristina Pardo es una Charo desde una década antes de lo que debería ser normal.



Tu mismo lo has dicho. Están así por estar en ese ambiente. En cualquier otro sitio tendrían otra expresión en la cara y más de uno les pondría piso en la sierra.


----------



## csainz (29 Dic 2021)

Tranquilos, que cuando esto gire a la derecha en un cambio de gobierno que vendrá a arreglarlo todo, reaparecerá antonia 3 del grupo... oh wait!


----------



## El pernales (29 Dic 2021)

Pues a mi no me pilla de sorpresa. Lo mismo pasará en todas las cadenas de tv, incluso en las locales. Por eso es mejor tener la tv apagada


----------



## MagicPep (29 Dic 2021)

pues leyendolos y oyendo como hablais de ferreras, se me viene a la mente una television muy igual... real madrid television o no?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (29 Dic 2021)

Esto es una jungla.

Yo a esa gente me la imagino toda con uniforme del Movimiento si por un casual resucitara Paco y se diera vuelta la tortilla.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Dic 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> pues leyendolos y oyendo como hablais de ferreras, se me viene a la mente una television muy igual... real madrid television o no?



El problema no es lo que haces.
Es lo que haces mientras predicas.
Lo siento, no ha colado.


----------



## MagicPep (29 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> El problema no es lo que haces.
> Es lo que haces mientras predicas.
> Lo siento, no ha colado.



lo digo en el aspecto formal... no el contenido, Ferreras fue dircom del real mandril antes de caer el la sexta... para mi es pausible que ambas televisiones sean iguales


----------



## Covaleda (29 Dic 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> lo digo en el aspecto formal... no el contenido, Ferreras fue dircom del real mandril antes de caer el la sexta... para mi es pausible que ambas televisiones sean iguales



Claro, claro...
Venga, hasta luego.


----------



## Galvani (29 Dic 2021)

Nada nuevo en la empresa española. Eso sí, en todos sitios hay buen ambiente y no hay malos rollos... Eso dicen siempre.


----------



## gpm (29 Dic 2021)

Los que van de feministas y de defender al trabajador no contratan a gordas y feas y machacan y humillan al trabajador. 

Vamos lo que la gente lista imaginábamos


----------



## Clavisto (29 Dic 2021)

No se puede escribir peor. Casi ilegible.

Nivelón.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Dic 2021)

A Ferreras le encantaba sacar a Guillermo Toledo hasta que el actor le recriminó en directo lo que pagaba a sus trabajadores.

No ha vuelto a salir.

Muy democrático todo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (29 Dic 2021)

La muerte en vida


----------



## el segador (29 Dic 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> No se puede escribir peor. Casi ilegible.
> 
> Nivelón.



Eso mismo he pensado, se expresan malamente en las críticas, no quita para que sean ciertas. Pero siendo periodistas debe ser normal la falta total de profesionalidad.


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Dic 2021)

Tan dificil es poner las pilas a esa pareja de súcubos vomitivos? Pais de cobardes y nenazas meonas. Mereceis que os humillen y os manden al carrer!!


----------



## Euron G. (29 Dic 2021)

Fallen (in) love, DICE LA PAJARRACA


----------



## pepetemete (29 Dic 2021)

Que chorprecha!! 
En serio, que pena me da la borregada. 
Se merecen que les meen y caguen encima por necios.


----------



## zirick (29 Dic 2021)

Canal que borré hace mucho tiempo.
Si tengo que resintonizar, lo vuelvo a borrar.


----------



## deckard009 (29 Dic 2021)

Fiel retrato de como funcionan las empresas en este pais. La culpa, del bobierno. En cualquier pais civilizado, una llamadita o mail anonimo, y al dia siguiente tienen una inspección de arriba a abajo, de pagos, cobros, transferencias, contratos por obra y servicio, whatsaps etc etc etc, que tienen que cerrar el tinglado o hacer a todos fijos con antiguedad de el que más tiempo lleve alli. Asi se entra en el primer mundo.

Gestion hispanica 100% y bien orgullosos que estarán los empresaurios con el puro en la boca, y rascandose los cojones.


----------



## antiglobalista (29 Dic 2021)

César Borgia dijo:


> Le sigo en Twitter , es un descojono esa cuenta :la sexta es un cortijo de progres totalitarios donde se hace todo lo contrario de lo que se predica, Ferrerras y Ana Pastor genera pánico entre los periodistas , muchos contratos de falsos autónomos y becarios, machismo puro :sólo sobresales si eres una pibón, prohibido criticar al psoe y sus satélites, tertulia guionizadas, si alguien se sale de la "linea editoria" se va a la calle inmediatamente ............
> 
> Esa cuenta no tiene nada que ver con el dia de los inocentes es una cuenta de un extrabajador que lleva tiempo filtrando detalles internos por twitter.
> 
> ...




La Cristina pardo tiene que tener mucho talento o hacer unas mamadas amazing total porque es fea y cuerpo patata


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (29 Dic 2021)

Siempre recordaré cómo se le caía la baba a Pedro Jota con Mamé Mendizabal.


----------



## W.Morgan (29 Dic 2021)

Solo hay que ver que en la secta no sale ni una fea, es obvio la calaña que maneja esa basura de canal, más allá de las ideas políticas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 Dic 2021)

Cadena de progres, rojos, maricones y enfermos mentales, ¿Que esperabais que ocurriese ahí dentro?


----------



## Nigury (29 Dic 2021)

Johnsons dijo:


> Curioso como en su perfil de twitter alli donde pone una calificación a la sexta mediante emoticono expresa su fervorosidad por la cnn
> 
> insert here video of cnn director talking about manipulating viewers about trump, virus and climate change
> 
> ...



Se refiere a CNN+, el canal ese de noticias participado por Prisa y Time Warner propietaria de la marca CNN. No a la CNN de Estados Unidos.

Pero bueno si, es curioso que un PERIODISTA, parezca estar tan agusto en Mediaset, cuando dicha compañía:
- Tiene de lado a Informativos Telecinco, con uno de los platós mas antiguos y desfasados probablemente de toda la televisión en Europa, salvando quizás alguna televisión local, y donde a su presentador estrella Pedro Piqueras alguna vez le han puesto en situaciones ridículas desde algún basurograma emitido antes de los informativos.
- Se cargaron Noticias Cuatro, no sin antes trasladar el plató al lado contrario al de Informativos Telecinco. Este es el motivo por el cual dicho informativo paso en su momento a emitirse a las 14:30, ya que obviamente en un mismo plató no puedes producir dos informativos a la vez.
- Cerraron CNN+ sin miramientos tras la absorción, con los despidos que habría por aquel entonces. Luego en esa señal pusieron GH24 y posteriormente Divinity.


----------



## Covaleda (29 Dic 2021)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Solo hay que ver que en la secta no sale ni una fea, es obvio la calaña que maneja esa basura de canal, más allá de las ideas políticas.



Estos son los que critican y se ríen del telecinco noventero con las mamachicho. Aquellos al menos no engañaban a nadie ni iban de inquisidores por la vida.


----------



## vinavil (29 Dic 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> No se puede escribir peor. Casi ilegible.
> 
> Nivelón.






Yo no he entendido ni la mitad.


----------



## Chichimango (29 Dic 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> No se puede escribir peor. Casi ilegible.
> 
> Nivelón.



Es algo común en las nuevas generaciones de periodistas, yo no sé si son las prisas o una formación deficiente, pero cada vez se escriben artículos de peor calidad en la prensa española (la digital y la de papel). Eso cuando no traducen de cualquier manera textos en idiomas extranjeros o fusilan escritos ajenos sin el más mínimo pudor.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Dic 2021)

¿Qué se puede esperar de la bazofia socialcomunista? Dime de qué presumes.....
Van de lo más, pero son lo peor de la bajeza INhumana.


----------



## capitan anchoa (29 Dic 2021)

El pernales dijo:


> Pues a mi no me pilla de sorpresa. Lo mismo pasará en todas las cadenas de tv, incluso en las locales. Por eso es mejor tener la tv apagada



Las locales son hasta peores, sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## capitan anchoa (29 Dic 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es algo común en las nuevas generaciones de periodistas, yo no sé si son las prisas o una formación deficiente, pero cada vez se escriben artículos de peor calidad en la prensa española (la digital y la de papel). Eso cuando no traducen de cualquier manera textos en idiomas extranjeros o fusilan escritos ajenos sin el más mínimo pudor.



Coge cualquier ejemplar de "EL CASO" semanario de sucesos de los años 60-70-80 y verás lo que es periodismo de verdad, artículos con información y un toque literario (por muy ordinario y macabro que fuera ese periódico).


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Dic 2021)

Osea en el canal mas feminista de la tv , se asciende a base de mamadas con la aprobacion de las jefazas , ya se entiende porque hay tan mujeres ahi

PD : Que obsesión tiene con los baños los Rojeras


----------



## juanelo (29 Dic 2021)

César Borgia dijo:


> Le sigo en Twitter , es un descojono esa cuenta :la sexta es un cortijo de progres totalitarios donde se hace todo lo contrario de lo que se predica, Ferrerras y Ana Pastor genera pánico entre los periodistas , muchos contratos de falsos autónomos y becarios, machismo puro :sólo sobresales si eres una pibón, prohibido criticar al psoe y sus satélites, tertulia guionizadas, si alguien se sale de la "linea editoria" se va a la calle inmediatamente ............
> 
> Esa cuenta no tiene nada que ver con el dia de los inocentes es una cuenta de un extrabajador que lleva tiempo filtrando detalles internos por twitter.
> 
> ...



Toda la puta vida han sido unos negreros, toda, conozco sin exagerar a dos docenas de personas que han pasado por ahí, todas en el aspecto técnico, grafismo, postproducción, edición, etc y todos sin excepción en cuanto podían se marchaban.


----------



## Educo Gratis (29 Dic 2021)

No me hace falta trabajar en la Secta para saber lo que son (unos falsos hipócritas, perros propagandistas a sueldo de sus amos), no es sorpresa ni nada nuevo.


----------



## antiglobalista (29 Dic 2021)

Pinta de tortillona tiene


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


>



Lo contrario de "gorda" no es "guapa", es SANA.

Y por cierto, tú misma te defines cuando te describes como "guapa, lista, dispuesta...y gorda".

Y para terminar: NO eres lista. Si fueras lista no estarías gorda ni habrías estudiado periodismo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (29 Dic 2021)

TV, prensa y radio, salvo 4 excepciones, son todos vomitivos


----------



## El pernales (29 Dic 2021)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Las locales son hasta peores, sé de lo que hablo.



Por eso lo puse. Estuve colaborando en una


----------



## Johnsons (30 Dic 2021)

Nigury dijo:


> Se refiere a CNN+, el canal ese de noticias participado por Prisa y Time Warner propietaria de la marca CNN. No a la CNN de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Pero bueno si, es curioso que un PERIODISTA, parezca estar tan agusto en Mediaset, cuando dicha compañía:
> - Tiene de lado a Informativos Telecinco, con uno de los platós mas antiguos y desfasados probablemente de toda la televisión en Europa, salvando quizás alguna televisión local, y donde a su presentador estrella Pedro Piqueras alguna vez le han puesto en situaciones ridículas desde algún basurograma emitido antes de los informativos.
> ...



Gracias. Siempre viene bien aprender algo nuevo.


----------



## shur 1 (30 Dic 2021)

Odio a los rojos pero eso que describe el quemado ocurre en todas las empresas españolas igual.


----------



## pepinox (24 Ene 2022)

Jajajaja, buen hilo.


----------

